# Forum vocabulary



## papillon

Brian P said:


> Concerning the Russian word for "post" if you look at Etcetera's post above she uses репликa


I know, I did notice! And if that's the right word, then that's what I willl use. However, to me "replica" makes it sound like we're in a theater exchanging fancy little monologues.Though maybe we are, sort of....


----------



## papillon

In another thread a suggestion came up to post in both English (Spanish etc.) _and_ poster's original slavic language. When trying to do that, I realized that I don't know any Forum terminology in Russian.
Can someone suggest Russian equivalents for the following terms:
Post (noun), thread, to start a thread, to post (verb), smilies D), PM, foreros or any other terms you find useful when talking about WR forum.
Thanks!

Вчера было предложено дополнять все техты на английском (испанском и т.д.) переводами на родной славянский язык, если таковой имеется. Когда я таки начал свой первый перевод, то понял, что совсем не знаком с русской форумной терминологией.
Пожалуйста, помогите мне подобрать русские эквиваленты таких слов как:
Post (существительное), thread, to post (глагол), smilies D), PM, foreros и вообще терминов которые могут пригодиться на WR Forum.
Заранее благодарю


----------



## Jana337

Most of these must feature in the Russian translation of the welcome thread. "Foreros" will probably be just a phonetic description because it is a word invented by the WR community for itself.

Většina z nich se určitě nachází v ruském překladu uvítacího vlákna. "Foreros" bude pravděpodobně fonetický přepis, protože toto slovo bylo vytvořeno uvnitř WR.

Jana


----------



## Anatoli

papillon said:


> Post (noun), thread, to start a thread, to post (verb), smilies D), PM


Моя попытка;
ٍСообщение или пост, ветка (это точно), начать ветку, и т. д.:


http://www.proz.com/glossary-translations/english-to-russian-translations/71


----------



## papillon

Jana337 said:


> "Foreros" will probably be just a phonetic description because it is a word invented by the WR community for itself.


Фореры?

Jana and Anatoli, thanks for the info. That link is really useful. 

Particularly some vocabulary is very ... err.. specific..


----------



## Jana337

papillon said:


> Фореры?
> 
> Jana and Anatoli, thanks for the info. That link is really useful.
> 
> Particularly some vocabulary is very ... err.. specific..


I don't know how to solve the gender problems, though.  Since Spanish is the dominant WR language, we all accepted the Spanish grammar and say forero, forera, foreros, foreras or, for both genders, forer@s. In the Italian forum, you sometimes see foreri (which is how Italian forms plurals) but the Spanish version prevails by a huge margin.

So, how's Форер@c? 

Nevím však, jak vyřešit problémy s rodem.  Jelikož španělština je dominantním jazykem WR, všichni jsme akceptovali španělskou gramatikua říkáme forero, forera, foreros, foreras nebo forer@s pro oba rody. V italském fóru se občas vyskytnou foreri (takto tvoří italština množné číslo), ale španělská verze bezkonkurenčně vévodí.

Jak se Ti líbí Форер@c? 

Jana


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

papillon said:


> Can someone suggest Russian equivalents for the following terms:
> Post (noun), thread, to start a thread, to post (verb), smilies D), PM, foreros or any other terms you find useful when talking about WR forum.
> Thanks!


 
As a frequent visitor of some forums in Russian can tell you the following:

Post (noun) - пост; сообщение
thread - ветка
to start a thread - начать ветку/ открыть тему
to post (verb) - постить; помещать сообщения
smilies D) - смайлики
PM - персональное сообщение
foreros - юзеры; форумчане


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:


> I don't know how to solve the gender problems, though.  Since Spanish is the dominant WR language, we all accepted the Spanish grammar and say forero, forera, foreros, foreras or, for both genders, forer@s. In the Italian forum, you sometimes see foreri (which is how Italian forms plurals) but the Spanish version prevails by a huge margin.
> 
> So, how's Форер@c?



We don't need to invent the bicycle; Russian already has a few Spanish loan words that can prompt us the pattern for 'forero': кабальеро, тореро, сомбреро etc. All of them retain their form in any case and number. 'Forera' should be declined as similar Russian words (actually loan words too) пантера or гетера.  If we need a word for both genders, I suggest that we use форер@ - without the 's' ending.

 Зачем изобретать велосипед; в русском уже есть испанские заимствования, которые подсказывают, как склонять "фореро": кабальеро, тореро, сомбреро и т.д. Все они несклоняемые существительные. "Форера" склоняется так же, как похожие русские слова (впрочем, тоже заимствованные) пантера или гетера.  А если мы говорим об обоих полах, предлагаю использовать форер@ - без окончания "с".

 By the way, why did you choose that colour, Jana? It's disgusting!  I'll go for this lovely swamp green that I've just discovered.


----------



## papillon

OK, I think I am getting the hang of it. Let's see if I can use these words in sentences...

Дорогие юзеры, форумчане, форумчаки, фореро и фореры, а также кабальеро, которые расставшись с гетерой и гордо надев свои сомбреро, случайно заглянули на наш скромный форум в поисках заблудившегося торреро. Большое вам спасибо за ваши информативные и содержательные посты, сообщения и даже реплики. Начав эту ветку, я даже не мог себе представить как эта ветка разрастётся в целое древо форумного познания. Ни один смайлик не в состоянии передать мою вам благодарность!


----------



## Jana337

Отлично! Но наш форум не скромный. 

Яна


----------



## Brian P

papillon said:


> OK, I think I am getting the hang of it. Let's see if I can use these words in sentences...
> 
> Дорогие юзеры, форумчане, форумчаки, фореро и фореры, а также кабальеро которые расставшись с гетерой и гордо надев свои сомберо, случайно заглянули на наш скромный форум в поисках заблудившегося торреро. Большое вам спасибо за ваши информативные и содержательные посты, сообщения и даже реплики. Начав эту ветку, я даже не мог себе представить как эта ветка разрастётся в целое древо форумного познания. Ни один смайлик не в состоянии передать мою вам благодарность!


 
Jana will probably kick my behind for discussing Spanish on this forum but here goes.  "caballero" is best rendered phonetically as "кабаиеро", a hat is a sombrero and torero has only one "r"

Tu amigo de siempre,

Brian


----------



## papillon

Brian P said:


> "caballero" is best rendered phonetically as "кабаиеро", a hat is a sombrero and torero has only one "r"


Caballero has traditionally been rendered as кабальеро in Russian. But I did fix the сомбреро typo, thanks!


----------



## Crescent

ekhlewagastiR said:


> to post (verb) - *постить*; помещать сообщения



!!!!  Никогда еще такого не слыхала! Постить?? Вы уверенны? Мне всегда казалось, что "постить"  - это что-то религиозное.. Ггмм.


----------



## Insider

papillon,

I think it's impossible to find the exect equivalrnts in Russian. The transliteration is the only capacity to solve the problem, as for me.

By the way, in Ukrainian we also transliterate Forum terminology. And it looks like alsmost in Russian.


----------



## papillon

Insider said:


> I think it's impossible to find the exect equivalrnts in Russian. The transliteration is the only capacity to solve the problem, as for me.


I guess the verbs would still be tricky. How would  you say  in Ukrainian "to post"? To "start a thread"?


----------



## Insider

papillon said:


> I guess the verbs would still be tricky. How would you say in Ukrainian "to post"? To "start a thread"?


 
As I said in the previous post, the words in Ukrainian are almost the same like in Russian.

For example,

a post - пост
to post - *пост*ити
to start a thread - створити (нову) тему; почати нову тему; створити топік (this word came from English word "topic").
foreros - юзери, користувачі (the second variant is really in Ukrainian)
PM - персональне повідомлення


----------



## jazyk

> Jana will probably kick my behind for discussing Spanish on this forum but here goes. "caballero" is best rendered phonetically as "кабаиеро",


Only if you are a yeísta.


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> !!!!  Никогда еще такого не слыхала! Постить?? Вы уверенны? Мне всегда казалось, что "постить"  - это что-то религиозное.. Ггмм.


My friends at Livejournal use this verb very often. 
The verb постить doesn't seem to exist in literary Russian, and the verb which means 'to fast' is поститься, not постить. 

M suggestion for the translation:


> Post (noun), thread, to start a thread, to post (verb), smilies D), PM, foreros


Пост/сообщение, тема, начать тему, постить/запостить, смайлики, ЛС (=личное сообщение), участники форума.
Thread is sometimes called in Russian just тред.


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> I know, I did notice! And if that's the right word, then that's what I willl use. However, to me "replica" makes it sound like we're in a theater exchanging fancy little monologues.Though maybe we are, sort of....


In Russian, we have three (at least) words for 'post': реплика (which I like most of all), сообщение (=message) and пост (which is pure transliteration of the English word). I think everyone of us can choose the word they like better, and use it!


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Crescent said:


> !!!!  Никогда еще такого не слыхала! Постить?? Вы уверенны? Мне всегда казалось, что "постить" - это что-то религиозное.. Ггмм.


 
Just a little correction: Вы уверены? but Уверенный в своей правоте.  

Etcetera has already given you a perfect answer, this word is wildly used in Russian forums/ livejournals.


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

papillon said:


> In another thread a suggestion came up to post in both English (Spanish etc.) _and_ poster's original slavic language. When trying to do that, I realized that I don't know any Forum terminology in Russian.
> Can someone suggest Russian equivalents for the following terms:
> Post (noun), thread, to start a thread, to post (verb), smilies D), PM, foreros or any other terms you find useful when talking about WR forum.
> Thanks!


 
there are some more words used in forums but they are 100% copy from English:
f.ex. бан, (за)банить (а еще, более разговорное, быть в бане, уйти в баню и т.д.)

оффтопик, оффтопить

флуд(ить), флейм(ить), имхо


----------



## Brian P

ekhlewagastiR said:


> this word is wildly used in Russian forums/ livejournals.


 
It's also widely used!


----------



## Anatoli

Crescent said:


> !!!!  Никогда еще такого не слыхала! Постить?? Вы уверенны? Мне всегда казалось, что "постить"  - это что-то религиозное.. Ггмм.


Yes, it sounds like "to fast" in religion. What can you do, it's a new borrowed word, borrowed word can sound funny and remind something else. However, I saw it used many times, although I cringe when I see it.


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Brian P said:


> It's also widely used!


 
thank you!
sometimes I make just funny mistakes


----------



## Etcetera

Etcetera said:


> In Russian, we have three (at least) words for 'post': реплика (which I like most of all), сообщение (=message) and пост (which is pure transliteration of the English word). I think everyone of us can choose the word they like better, and use it!


Some time after posting this message, I realised that I had forgotten to mention one peculiarity of the word реплика. It can be used only if you're speaking about an _answer _to a thread, the first (opening) post of a thread can't be called реплика.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:


> My suggestion for the translation:
> Пост/сообщение,... постить/запостить


What is the first person conjugation: запостю? запощу?

Как сказать от первого лица: запостю или запощу?


----------



## cyanista

papillon said:


> What is the first person conjugation: запостю? запощу?
> 
> Как сказать от первого лица: запостю или запощу?



Я кэээк запостаю!!

No, seriously, why would you want to say that in the first place?

А если серьёзно - когда это тебе пригодится?       (It's not a literal translation, sorry!)


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Я кэээк запостаю!!
> 
> No, seriously, why would you want to say that in the first place?
> 
> А если серьёзно - когда это тебе пригодится?       (It's not a literal translation, sorry!)


In blogs, this verb is used from time to time. 
I'd prefer запощу.


----------

